# Emergency Brake



## NXBILL (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi, 
I have a 92 NX1600, which i have a problem with my e-brake. It got tightened but in order to have it grab enough it is too tight and drags while not being used. The cable needs to be replaced, and i am told it will cost around $400 because of the route the cable goes, and also because the cables themselves are expensive. Anyone know a cheaper way to get this fixed?


Thanks
Bill


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

NXBILL said:


> Hi,
> I have a 92 NX1600, which i have a problem with my e-brake. It got tightened but in order to have it grab enough it is too tight and drags while not being used. The cable needs to be replaced, and i am told it will cost around $400 because of the route the cable goes, and also because the cables themselves are expensive. Anyone know a cheaper way to get this fixed?
> 
> 
> ...


I had a similar issue with my sentra. try spraying some lithium grease on the p-brake lever on the caliper, that bit could be siezed. 

but I really think it's the center recoil spring, not the cable itself. the cable comes from the middle of the car and forks out to the two brakes. the spring is at the fork, and if i remember correctly, is fully exposed and can corrode quite easily. 

but then again, you say it grabs weakly...i guess that could be a stretched cable. but it's definitely not seized, the brake lever wouldn't move it was. 

whatever you do, ask to see old parts...this sounds like a recipe for rip-off.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

That actually sounds right ro parts and labor. The cables are about 70-80 dollars each and then you've got the center cable from the handle itself. 

The routing isn't that tough if you can get your car in the air but both rear cables are under the heat shields along the centerline of the car. The Cable coming off the handle connects to the two rear cables under those shields also. The parts aren't too bad but getting to them can be tough. 

P.S. You'll snap every bolt holding on your heat sheilds too so to avoid that as much as you can, lubricate them as much as possible before you try to turn them.


----------



## NXBILL (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks.....I guess i will just have to pay the $400 to fix it. I dont want to because it does grab, but makes terrible noise when moving slow or turning. If i loosen it up anymore it will not grab enough.

Thanks again


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

NXBILL said:


> Thanks.....I guess i will just have to pay the $400 to fix it. I dont want to because it does grab, but makes terrible noise when moving slow or turning. If i loosen it up anymore it will not grab enough.
> 
> Thanks again


you _could_ also just not use it. You shouldn't use it in the winter anyway because it could freeze up...just don't use it all year. Like I said, my sentra had a bad p-brake and I just never fixed it. what's the point? haha

if you're not getting me, just put the car in 1st gear and it's like a parking gear in an auto. the car might rock a little, but it's not going anywhere. 

I bought a new corolla and STILL don't use the p-brake, except on rare occasions when I leave the car idling as I run into the house. go figure.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Have you ever tried to warm your car up in the winter without using the e-brake? kind of a PITA....

I've NEVER had a problem using my e-brake in the winter time.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

HATEnFATE said:


> Have you ever tried to warm your car up in the winter without using the e-brake? kind of a PITA....
> 
> I've NEVER had a problem using my e-brake in the winter time.


my driveway is flat, and has tire craters. :thumbup:


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

^^^^^
sweet


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Its not a "E-brake" its a parking brake. If you were to use it in a emergency situation you would make things alot worse.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

It's a combination of both actually and if used properly in an emergency situation, it can prove most helpful. It's a safety feature built in as a redundant part of the braking system so that it you were to lose your brakes due to fluid loss, or any other failure or the hydraulic system, you can still stop your car. It is an emergency brake as well as a parking brake. 

I can say in honesty that I've used my e-brake 2 times in an emergency situation and it did help. If you just rip it up and lock your rear wheels then no, it isn't helpful.


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

it is not good parting an autotragic on a steep hill and not applying the E-Brake. you put all the weight of the car on the parking pin.


----------



## DaBlueSide (Apr 6, 2008)

i bought my car with no ebrake it was disconnected..but never needed to use it..but i would like to reconnect buti have no idea how


----------

